# Brassfires He’s a Hurricane (Kane) 8wks



## Jerry N Connie Walker (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## LovedTessa (Jun 8, 2019)

A sweet hurricane!


----------



## Miranda Gallegos (Aug 18, 2019)

My puppy’s dam is a Brassfire!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Love to see this great involvement!! Good job!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great job, Kane's a good looking little guy.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

It looks like everyone is having fun!


----------



## Jerry N Connie Walker (Jun 15, 2019)

Thank you he is a fun puppy


----------



## Jerry N Connie Walker (Jun 15, 2019)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Great job, Kane's a good looking little guy.


Thanks love this little dude


----------



## Jerry N Connie Walker (Jun 15, 2019)

Prism Goldens said:


> Love to see this great involvement!! Good job!


Thanks


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Kane looks like a fun, energetic guy! 
What are your plans / goals for him?
FTGoldens


----------



## Jerry N Connie Walker (Jun 15, 2019)

Competition obedience and Hunt tests


----------

